# Kaufberatung Monitor TN Panel 120/144 Hz vs IPS Panel



## waldemar93 (8. September 2013)

Moin,
ich brauche einfach mal eine Kaufberatung von den Profis hier. Ich suche seit Tagen ein Nachfolger für meinen Asus Monitor nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. Wenn ich mir auf PRAD die Tests durchlese gefällt mir soweit der Benq XL2420T am besten. Soll aber wiederrum die Farben eher schlechter darstellen..
Nun denn vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tipps geben ob ich nun doch ein Monitor mit IPS Panel kaufen sollte.
Wichtig für mich wäre:
-Full HD
-keine störenden Effekte im Bild
-keine Schlieren
-Input lag sollte möglichst kurz sein
-guter Kontrast
-max. 24 Zoll

Benutzt wird der Monitor für: Gaming, bisschen Office, Filme anschauen, Youtube/Facebook usw. 
Bild und Videobearbeitung interessieren mich gar nicht.

Ich hoffe da werdet ihr etwas gutes für mich herausfinden, denn die 120 Hz des Benq sehen in Youtube Videos echt geil aus wie flüssig alles abläuft. 
Danke!


----------



## Bits-Bytes (8. September 2013)

Wie ist dein Budget?
Und wie sieht der Rest deines Sys aus?

Gruß


----------



## Westcoast (8. September 2013)

wenn deine hardware potent ist wie CPu und grafikkarte, dann ist der ASUS VG24QE der beste gaming monitor, weil bessere farben als BenQ.
der Benq XL2420T ist veraltet, es gibt schon den Benq XL2411T, aber auch hier ist ASUS besser.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (8. September 2013)

Jup, der ASUS ist Top.

ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PRAD test

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-asus-vg248qe.html

Deswegen meine Frage, um 120Hz etc konstant zu befeuern braucht es schon eine etwas bessere CPU / GPU.

Gruß


----------



## waldemar93 (8. September 2013)

CPU i5 2500K
GPU AMD 6770 wird aber wohl bald durch eine 7970 ausgetauscht oder lieber doch auf NVIDIA wegen 3D?
Budget sollte wirklich maximal 400€ sein.

Der ASUS ist mir auch so ins Auge gestochen ist der wirklich besser als der Benq bzw gibt es Schwächen? Habe nämlich nicht wirklich Lust auf ein spiegelnden Rahmen. Leider hat auch PRAD den Asus nicht getestet.


----------



## ztrew (8. September 2013)

Da würd ich dir auch den asus vg248qe empfehlen. Hab in selbst und fürs gaming reichen die farben vollkommen aus und die 144hz sind echt geil.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (8. September 2013)

Test habe ich hinzugefügt. 
Wenn du deinem 2500K übertaktest (falls du es nicht schon getan hast) wird der noch mehr oder weniger ausreichen.
Bei der Graka würde ich momentan zu dieser greifen.

MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## waldemar93 (8. September 2013)

Also gehen die Empfehlungen an den Asus? Laut PRAD hat der ja ein "gut" der Benq ein "sehr gut".


----------



## Bits-Bytes (8. September 2013)

Ob "gut" oder "sehr gut" ist völlig egal.
Solche Bewertungen setzten sich aus vielen Faktoren zusammen, und du hast ja geschrieben das "Bild und Videobearbeitung dich nicht interessieren".
Für deine Anforderungen ist der ASUS ideal, ein schneller Gaming Moni.

Gruß


----------



## waldemar93 (8. September 2013)

Nun denn, werde ich mir wohl den Asus bestellen. Wenn der mir nicht zusagt gibts ja den Benq immernoch.


----------



## Bits-Bytes (8. September 2013)

Gute Entscheidung der Moni ist wirklich Top.
Nochmal zur Graka, deine 6770 wird das definitive nicht befeuern können.
Du kannst auch noch ein wenig abwarten bis zum AMD release.
Und dann vlt ein 780er Schäpchen machen.
Ansonsten wie gesagt momentan diese.

http://geizhals.de/msi-n770-tf-2gd5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v282-052r-a953297.html

Apropos was für ein NT ist verbaut?

Gruß


----------



## waldemar93 (9. September 2013)

Naja aber auch so wird er ja im normalen Betrieb flüssiger ablaufen denke ich.
NT ist das hier be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W, Netzteil


Sollte ich wegen dem 3D Gedöns deshalb lieber auf NVIDIA setzen?


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2013)

> Sollte ich wegen dem 3D Gedöns deshalb lieber auf NVIDIA setzen?


3D ist nur empfehlenswert wenn die Performance stimmt. Je nach Spiel brechen im 3D-Betrieb die FPS um 50-70% ein.
Für 3D empfehle ich daher ein SLI-System oder eine Dual-GPU Karte.


----------



## Westcoast (9. September 2013)

also 3D gaming schluckt die hälfte der karte weg an leistung. wenn du 3D nutzen möchtest, bräuchtest du sli. aber auch ohne 3D ist ein 144hz monitor geil, auch wenn man nur 70 FPs hat.


----------



## waldemar93 (9. September 2013)

Ich benutze 3D dann aller höchstens für Filme gucken oder bei Youtube wenn es da 3D gibt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. September 2013)

waldemar93 schrieb:


> Ich benutze 3D dann aller höchstens für Filme gucken oder bei Youtube wenn es da 3D gibt.


 
Ich bezweifle, dass das ohne weiteres möglich ist, denn schließlich werden die Games ja auch für 3D Vision optimiert und außerdem muss das Bild ja umgewandelt werden.
Es gibt dafür die offizielle Lösung, die sich 3D Vision Live nennt: 3D Vision Live
Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie scharf das Vorhaben sein wird und wie zuverlässig der Bildinhalt von verschiedenen Seiten/Filmen konvertiert wird.


----------



## waldemar93 (10. September 2013)

Naja 3D ist mir sowieso nicht wichtig^^.
Aber in Sachen 3D ist NVIDIA doch besser als AMD soweit ich gehört habe?


----------



## ztrew (10. September 2013)

Du brauchst auch noch das 3d vision kit um 3d nutzen zu können falls das nicht dabei ist.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. September 2013)

waldemar93 schrieb:


> Naja 3D ist mir sowieso nicht wichtig^^.
> Aber in Sachen 3D ist NVIDIA doch besser als AMD soweit ich gehört habe?


 
Nvidia setzt auf die Shutter Technik,  AMD hingegen auf Polarisation.
Beide Techniken weißen Vor- und Nachteile auf, der Support ist jedoch meiner Meinung nach von Nvidia etwas besser als von AMD.




ztrew schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch noch das 3d vision kit um 3d nutzen zu können falls das nicht dabei ist.


 
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das der TE weiß.
Aber das stimmt.
Beim  ASUS VG248QE und dem VG278HE ist kein Empfänger und keine 3D Vision  Brille dabei, da muss das Set erst noch dazu gekauft werden.
Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt gibt es dieses aber glücklicherweise manchmal recht günstig.
Ansonsten  wäre da noch der VG278HR, welcher mit einem integriertem Empfänger  sowie einer 3D Vision2 Brille geliefert wird, eine Spielerei des VG278HR  ist außerdem der GamePlus Mode, welcher die Zeit ingame anzeigt sowie  ein Fadenkreuz simulieren kann.


----------



## Lyph (11. September 2013)

Bietet (AH-)IPS nicht ein 'deutlich' schöneres Bild?

Wäre der *ASUS MX239H* nicht eine echte Alternative?

Gerade mit einer schwächeren GPU bringt ein 144/120Hz Monitor doch echt keine Vorteile und 5ms Reaktionszeit sind fürs Gaming doch absolut ausreichend. Darüber hinaus würde man knapp 100€ einsparen.


----------



## waldemar93 (11. September 2013)

So der ASUS ist da und 3D wird mich erstmal nicht interessieren.
Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite die die "optimalen" Einstellungen meines Monitors hat? Ich sitze grad vorm Moni und hab ein bisschen Augenschmerzen irgendwie.. Die Farben wirken auch etwas verwaschen finde ich.
Ansonsten bin ich überzeugt von dem Teil.

Komisch ist es auch wenn ich auf 144 Hz Betrieb umstelle und ein Programm anmache dann sieht es so aus als würde das Bild flattern. Auf 60 Hz hab ich das Problem nicht..


----------



## ItchYRepeL (12. September 2013)

ich habe den 27er und ich hab den jetzt ein paar tage und habe auch noch nicht die richtigen einstellungen gefunden. so richtig überzeugen tut mich das ding in sachen qualität noch nicht richtig. der 3d modus ist super und zocken ist ne ganze andere sache als auf dem ips, aber die dinger sind viiiiiiiel zu hell und wenn man die helligkeit runterdreht oder das gamma verstellt kommt es einem komisch vor. so ist zumindest mein empfinden.

naja meiner geht morgen erstmal zurück weil ich wenn ich mittig davor sitze von oben nach unten starken dunkel zu hell verlauf habe. der definitiv nicht normal ist wenn man genau mittig davor sitzt. dazu kam noch das sich heut morgen ein grüner pixel eingeschlichen hat und somit im 3d total unbrauchbar ist.

mal sehen ob sie mir das geld wieder geben oder das gerät umtauschen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2013)

> Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite die die "optimalen" Einstellungen meines Monitors hat?





Spoiler



Die passende Einstellung ist bei einem Monitor durchaus wichtig. Fast    alle Monitore werden mit einer Werkseinstellung und vordeffinierten    Bildmodi ausgeliefert.
Meistens sind diese Einstellungen aber weit unter den wirklichen    Farbfähigkeiten des gekaufen Monitors. Gerade Besitzern von hochwertigen    IPS und MVP/PVA-Monitoren dürfte das schon länger klar sein. Doch nur    wie finde ich die perfekte Einstellung für mein Gerät? Die folgenden    Zeilen sollen ein bisschen Licht in das dunkle bringen. 

Nun, kurz gesagt die "perfekte" Einstellung gibt es nicht. Jeder Mensch    hat eine andere Farbwahrnehmung. Für den einen wirkt das Bild zu hell,    für den anderen zu dunkel. Der nächste findet den Kontrastwert zu  hoch,   usw. usw. 

Genau das sind die Gründe warum sich jeder einzelne mit diesem Thema befassen sollte, wenn er Wert auf ein gutes Bild legt. 

*Wie finde ich die für mich passende Einstellung? *

Nun, dazu gibt es diverse Hilfsmittel. Welche das sind, werden wir hier aufzeigen.

Hilfsmittel:

- Wenn´s schnell gehen muss-Test
Einfach eine Blu-Ray in das Laufwerk und die Farben anhand des laufenden    Films passend einstellen. Zum Empfehlen: Transformers oder Inception
*ACHTUNG:* Wirklich perfekte Ergebnise kann man damit aber nicht erreichen, da jeder Film eine andere Farbgestalltung hat! 

- Monitortest
Der Monitorpionier "Eizo" bietet zum Beispiel auf seiner Website einen Monitortest zum kostenlosen Download an.
EIZO: Monitortest

- Windows 7
Was die wenigsten wissen ist, das Windows 7 bereits ein eigenes Tool    integriert hat, um den Monitor passend einstellen zu können.
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> dccw.exe --> Enter_

- Tool zum finden von Pixelfehlern
PRAD | Testprogramme | TFT-Test

- Schlierentest
PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest

- All-in-One Test
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens


- Gedruckte Vorlage
Also ein z.B. Kalibrationsbild ausdrucken und zum Abgleich nehmen     (liefert schon einmal die passende Abstimmung für die Bearbeitung     eigener Drucksachen). Wenn Zweifel an der Farbechtheit des Druckers     bestehen, alternativ mit Printmedien versuchen, die ihre Inhalte (z.T.     zeitversetzt) auch digital anbieten (z.B. ältere PCGH-Artikel im alten     Heft und auf aktueller DVD. Dabei beachten dass Papier nicht immer     reinweiß ist)

- Der eigene Augen-Test
Unser meschliches Auge ist wohl noch immer der beste Test, um    festzustellen ob wir mit einem Bild zufrieden sind. Daher: Nie zu 100%    auf Programme und Tools verlassen, sondern ggf. manuell das Bild    abändern, bis es einem zusagt. 


Zu beachten ist jedoch folgendes:

- Stärkere Farbstiche können auch durch die Serienstreuung bedingt sein.     Ggf. lohnt sich ein Austausch des Monitors. (Neukauf oder RMA)
- Farbkorrekturen knabbern an der Zahl der darstellbaren Farben. Wer     eine Farbe stark runterregelt, riskiert Banding (ein Grund mehr für     Monitore, die so etwas gar nicht erst nötig haben)                           

Und was ist mit den kostenpflichtigen Tools/Geräten?

Einige Hersteller bieten kostenpflichtige Tools/Geräte zur Justierung    der Farbdarstellung an. Diese Tools sind aber für den Home-Anwender    (Außnahme: Hobby-Fotografen) unnötig. Die oben genannten Tools sind    völlig ausreichend für eine gute Farbkallibierung.

Für Hobby bzw. Profifotografen, Webdesigner, Videobearbeitung, AutoCAD    etc. sind diese hauptsächlich vorgesehen, da die Farbdarstellung auf    Grafiken, Fotos, Videos und Ausdrucken übereinstimmen muss. 

-  X-Rite
-  Datacolor
-  Pantone





> Die Farben wirken auch etwas verwaschen finde ich.


Aktivere mal den Game-Mode und nimm den als Ausgangspunkt für die weiteren Einstellungen. 



> Komisch ist es auch wenn ich auf 144 Hz Betrieb umstelle und ein  Programm anmache dann sieht es so aus als würde das Bild flattern.


Davon hab ich noch nie bis jetzt gehört. Hast du mal ein anderes DVI-Kabel probiert?


----------



## Gast0707215 (12. September 2013)

Eins kann ich dir gleich sagen, die richtige Einstellung für den Monitor zu finden, ist nicht leicht und dauert etwas.

Kann dir hierbei zwei Sammelthreads empfehlen:

Asus VG248QE 144hz 3D Vision 2: The Official Thread - [H]ard|Forum

NEW Asus VG248QE 144hz 1ms TN 1080p

Findest in beiden Threads einige Farbprofile für den Monitor (beim ersten ist am Anfang eine Auflistung), hier wirste einfach mal durchprobieren müssen. Ich bin zur Zeit mit dem 144hzFinal.icm (das einzige Profil, bei dem die dunklen Ecken in BF3 nicht zu dunkel werden) unterwegs (erster Link) und bin zumindest für Battlefield 3 damit sehr glücklich. Allerdings stelle ich für jedes Game, das ich neu spiele bzw. ein älteres wieder etwas aktiver spiele nahezu alles um. 

In knapp 1,5 Monaten kommt z.B. BF4 raus, was vermutlich wieder in einer etwas länger dauernden Umstellerei resultieren wird 



Also mal schnell 5 Minuten hinsetzen und irgendwelche Einstellungen zu übernehmen, die du auf Google oder sonstwo findest, wird nicht zum gewünschten Resultat führen. Hast du ihn allerdings mal deinem Empfinden nach gut eingestellt, ist das wirklich ein Zockererlebnis aller erster Klasse. 
Also Geduld wird definitiv belohnt


----------



## waldemar93 (12. September 2013)

Ich denke ich habe nun die Einstellungen gefunden. Jedoch geht 144 Hz immer noch nicht. Wenn ich z.B. ein Programm öffne dann verzerrt sich das Bild ein Stück. Manchmal verzerrt sich der ganze Bildschirm. Auf 120 Hz läuft es flüssig.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2013)

Treiber der Grafikkarte aktuell? DVI Kabel in Ordnung? DVI-Slots an der Karte mal getauscht? Funktioniert 144Hz an einem anderen PC?


----------



## waldemar93 (14. September 2013)

Komisch, irgendwie funktioniert jetzt 144 Hz nach einem PC Neustart..


----------



## Painkiller (17. September 2013)

Wie heißt doch gleich das alte Sprichwort? Jeder Reboot tut gut! 

Schön das jetzt alles läuft!


----------



## waldemar93 (28. September 2013)

Joa der Fehler ist wieder da. Juhu.. Langsam hab ich wirklich kein Bock mehr auf das Teil. Einfach nur extrem nervig! Nun egal ob 60 Hz oder 144 Hz.
Grafiktreiber aktualisiert und sonst alles andere auch aktualisiert was es zum aktualisieren gab. 
Der Fehler tritt am extremsten auf wenn ich Google Chrome oder Mozilla benutze also beim Browser. Es sieht danach aus als würde immer ein Teil des Bildschirm verzerrt eingeblendet werden. Schwierig zu beschreiben. Der Fehler war mir meinem alten Asus definitiv nicht da. Mal sehen ob der nächste Neustart mal was bringt.


PS:Könnte es was mit meinem RAM zu tun haben? Ich habe ein msi P67A-C45 (B3) Motherboard und Corsair XMS 3 (8GB) RAM im msi Control Center wird im DIMM 2 und 4 jeweils auf 667 Mhz angezeigt, im Arbeitsplatz werden mir 6,98 verfügbarer RAM vom 8 GB angezeigt.


----------



## Jeanboy (29. September 2013)

Teste mal, ob es bei einem anderen PC zu gleichen Problemen kommt


----------



## waldemar93 (29. September 2013)

Ich habe aber leider keinen anderen PC zum Testen.


----------



## Jeanboy (29. September 2013)

waldemar93 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber leider keinen anderen PC zum Testen.


 
Dann geh zum Nachbar/Kumpel...


----------



## waldemar93 (1. Oktober 2013)

Joa weder beim Kumpel noch bei mir tritt es momentan auf, mal sehen wie lange..


----------

